# ISPconfig3 MySQL Passwort ändern



## jogy (6. Apr. 2009)

Hi!
In welcher Datei kann ich das MySQL Passwort editieren ohne den gesamten Setup-Vorgang durchzuführen?


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2009)

Um welches mysql passwort geht es? ISPConfig benutzt einen eigenen mysql User und das passwort diese Users solltest Du nicht manuell ändern da es in sehr vielen Dateien der verschiedensten Dienste steht.

P.s. poste bitte Fragen zu ISPConfig in den ispconfig Foren und nicht in den allgemenen Foren für die Tutorials.


----------



## jogy (6. Apr. 2009)

Oh stimmt, sorry.  Hier gehts weiter -> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9711#post9711


----------

